
Deepfakes: Can we trust our eyes? - okket
https://www.we-worldwide.com/blog/posts/deepfakes-can-truth-survive-if-we-cant-trust-our-eyes
======
okket
[https://outline.com/fEyHjs](https://outline.com/fEyHjs)

